# Headed to Vermont....



## Kaitala (Dec 10, 2020)

Headed to vermont, and there's a ton of local cheesemakers there. 

I see some obvious choices, like blues and havarti.

Any suggestions for other cheeses?

I have a pinot noir aging, and two zinfandels. The pinot has only been aging for 3 months, and the zins 2. Should I just get some cheese that seems good, and pair with a commercial wine to see how the flavors pair? I know from this forum my reds are still very young.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 10, 2020)

I'd go with commercial since your wines are so young. But if you've got a little extra, it'd sure be fun to do some early sampling.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 11, 2020)

Vermont sharp white cheddar!!!


----------

